# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من يساعدني في تخريج هذا الحديث، جزاكم الله خيرا؟

## فروحهه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عندي حديث طلبت الدكتوره تخريجه وماعرفت ، الي يعرف يخرجه يقول لي الله يجزاه الجنه

وهذا الحديث: (  لاتقولوا خيبه الدهر فإن الله هو الدهر يؤذيني ابن ادم يسب الدهر وانا الدهر) أخرجه أحمد بن حنبل      5, الصفحه 242

----------

